# Cigar smoking health



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

I am curious and was trying to find information online and could not find too much.

I was trying to convince my wife that cigar smoking is a lot safer then when i was a cigarette smoker, because I am not inhaling, and she said what is the difference, when you are smoking that much more in that big cigar you are getting so much more dangerous stuff in your system.

Am I correct for cigar smokers you only have to worry about cancer in your mouth, teeth, and throat? 

It is not dangerous to your lungs/heart? Or am i wrong? 

Where with cigarettes you had to worry about all of the above?

Though you are still absorbing nicotine but not at the same absorption rate since you are not inhaling.

Plus there are no dangerous chemicals that they put in cigars like they do in cigarettes right? I know there are over 4,000 chemicals most of the companies put in, that you in inhale?

I am not saying any form of tobacco is 100% safe, but if you are going to choose one of the other I think I rather choose cigars over cigarettes right?


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

There has not been much in-depth scientific study on the effects of cigar smoking. Obviously, smoking anything is not a healthy activity, but I think you'll find a general consensus that the risk of moderate premium cigar smoking - say, a single cigar a day - for someone who does not inhale is considerably lower than cigarette smoking.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I've looked around as well, and the lack of informaton is kind of surprising. I guess that cigar smokers are not a big enough population to warrant in-depth study ???


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I have read something about the increased risk of cancer based on frequency/amount. I do not recall where I read this, but something tells me it was on the American Cancer Society site. Basically, smoking one cigar a day or less results in an insignificant increase in risk over not smoking. Seems to make sense. If you used to smoke two packs a day and now only smoke one cigar, despite the fact one cigar equals more than one cigarette, and you now don't inhale your risk would be reduced. Not to say its safe, but it is probably safer.

I'd rather live a short but full and enjoyable life than a long life of denial. Eat right, exercise, die anyway.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

The only thing I can say for the health issue of cigars (and I hear from the Mrs. as she is a nurse, but allows my vices in moderation) is mouth and gum cancer as well as nicotine addiction. I used to and still on occasion use smokeless tobacco and I know the risk for mouth, and gum is pretty higher because of the direct contact and nicotine absorbtion. But i also know that every handles risks differently. One person could get cancer after 5 years of use while someone else is perfectly fine event tho they use ate the same rate. 

I think for the whole, cigars are safer but their is still a health risk (as with a lot of things) but in comparable usage over the long run I would think the cigars are "healthier" to some degree. 

I would like to repoeat what several BOTL have stated - cigars do improve you mental health. You have time to sit, enjoy a cigars, and just have "me time" or time with good friends. Even the scientists say that time to reflected and decompress is very good for you. Cigars just help you do that. I know I feel better have sitting down for an hour or more just smoking or reading a book


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Nismo#12 said:


> I would like to repoeat what several BOTL have stated - cigars do improve you mental health. You have time to sit, enjoy a cigars, and just have "me time" or time with good friends. Even the scientists say that time to reflected and decompress is very good for you. Cigars just help you do that. I know I feel better have sitting down for an hour or more just smoking or reading a book


+1

I always say that there is no bad food or good food, just food. Some of it is healthier or provides more nutrients, but if wolfing down a couple of trans-fat laden Oreos calms your nerves, then they have benefit. Same with cigars, scotch, or any other activity or vice that carries some danger, but helps make you happy. Moderation is the key.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

No chemicals in a cigar also , look at all the 90 year old Cubans that have smoked cigars all there life and they are still living and working ?
My Grandfather smoked 8 cigars a day and died at the age of 86 from a car accident ..
Cancer is in your genes , look at all the kids that get it and never smoked anything ? 

Need I say more :


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Try this:

Cigars and Cancer, 2002 Study

Jorge


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for everyone response i am still reading that last article

As a rule I am like everyone else everything in moderation, I am not overly worried, I just wanted my wife to shutup already LOL, becuase i truly believed smoking those camel cigs with all those chemicals were a lot worst for me, because i mean i could feel it in my lungs, now i don't cough any more, and i can breathe

For the most part I only have one cigar a day at max in the summer, and now with the cold weather I am having less then that, in fact will probably only have 2-3 a week because I will be going to the lounge instead of braving the outside weather...i hate the cold weather



Though interesting thing about that report they said 10% of 20 smokers of large cigars inhaled (Todd, 1969.) 

I accidentally inhaled once an Olivia V Serie, and i felt like someone puched me in the chest..i have no idea how anyone can inhale this smoke


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Denarok:

Agree. The key word is moderation. In addition to this, quality hand-made cigars are expensive. You will need deep pockets if you are planning on becoming a chain smoker of them. Plus, by smoking in moderation you enjoy them more as a treat.

Having said that, Mark Twain once said: I smoke in moderation, only one cigar at a time"

Jorge


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

RicoPuro said:


> Denarok:
> 
> Agree. The key word is moderation. In addition to this, quality hand-made cigars are expensive. You will need deep pockets if you are planning on becoming a chain smoker of them. Plus, by smoking in moderation you enjoy them more as a treat.
> 
> ...


Yeah Mark Twain i heard had 22 cigars a day..I guess one for almost every hour and he lived to 74 lol

Most Cigars i ever had one day was 3 on a nice day on the weekend..


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

denarok said:


> Yeah Mark Twain i heard had 22 cigars a day..I guess one for almost every hour and he lived to 74 lol
> 
> Most Cigars i ever had one day was 3 on a nice day on the weekend..


I smoked three in the company of friends and a bottle of brandy this past Friday but that is a rare occurrence. My record is 5 in one day. My average is 3-4 a week.

Jorge


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

If you need a reason to calm the wife down tell her that while it carries some risks, the benefits far outway those risks, especially if you gave up cigarettes. You gotta come up with the benefits yourself as they are personal, but stress relief, better mood, better quality of life and keeping you off cigs come to mind.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

The moderation thing tends to be the big difference.

A few articles referenced on wiki,

see here:
Cigar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pretty much say that the health affects of a cigar or less a day can't be accurately measured.

The nicotine levels in cigars are also lower for a few reasons, such as aging and washing.


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

modern marvels did an episode on tobacco the cigars compared to cigarettes is amazing. cigar smokers only face the chance of mouth cancer. we are 8x more likely to get it then a non smoker, but what are the chances of a non smoker getting mouth cancer? highly unlikely so 8 may sound big nut its actually not. a cigar is 100% natural and cigarettes are only50% fresh tobacco the other 25% is the tabacco swept up from floors at factories and the other25% are outdated cigarettes that dont sell at stores so they are recalled and sent back to the factory and put into new cigarettes. also all the tabacco is run through machines that make the nicotine in cigarettes concentrated and then masked so they are addicted and smokable


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I've read all of the most cited things floating around out there, and personally, the risks are not enough to make me stop smoking cigars. That's all that should matter for each of us, that individual determination. Know the product, know the risks, and make an informed decision. 

That being said, few people will look at the statistics and say "geez, I need to stop smoking cigars!"


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

My doctor says a cigar a day won't kill you. I didn't tell him I smoke 3 or 4.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

If I'm gonna die, which we all will eventually, I might as well die happy!


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ya know, this question has probably crossed all our minds. Let me just put it like this...

1) I've had a heart condition since I was 16 called Atrial Fibrillation. I get heart palpitations daily. Most of the time it's very mild (one or two jumps a day). Been to sooo many doctors and always get the "it's benign, it's scary and uncomfortable but worry about it" spiel.

2) I drink a lot of alcohol, something that they say you shouldn't do and will aggrevate my condition - yet, when I do drink my heart is far more stable than when I don't, honestly I swear it

3) I smoke a cigar a day and have no problems

4) I've smoked cigarettes before (pack to a pack and a half a day) for 3 years and cigarettes SUCK!!!! They are TERRIBLY bad for you! Not nearly as much so with cigars! Are cigars bad for you? Yeah of course. So is alcohol, so are fried/fatty foods, so is most fish for pregnant mothers (mercury), so is vehicle emissions, factory emissions, food dye's, X-ray's, excess sodium, etc etc.

Look, nearly everything on this planet is bad for you. Even what they say one day is good for you they say a year later it's now bad for you due to new studies. I live to enjoy myself cause life is short. As I said before, cigarettes are reeeeally bad. I've smoked them, I know! Cigars are nowhere in hell near as bad. We don't inhale them and I've never had nicotine addiction from them as I did with cigarettes. But everything is bad for you. Dominos crappy pizza is bad for you. 

I'll leave you, or your wife actually, with one last thing. At my last law firm I worked for there was this woman. She was young (early 30's), quite hot, and VERY healthy. She went to the gym every lunch break. Well, she had one child with her husband, then a year later a second. So one day, a few months after coming back to work from maternity leave, she goes to the gym and collapses while working out and goes into a coma. 2 weeks later she died. That's right, she died - from an anuerism or embolism or something to that effect. She never smoked, did drugs, or drank heavily. I also had a friend I gre up with since kindergarten who never did any of that stuff and died at 20 years old from the same thing - blood vessel in the brain exploding.

Point being? Well you can be the most health concious person and still get the grim reaper showing up at your door. Why not just enjoy our time here without getting out of hand? Loosing control and overdoing it will certainly increase risk but enjoying these thing with some control is no sin in my eyes.


Rev.


----------



## ungarsfragile (Sep 22, 2009)

Rev2010 said:


> I'll leave you, or your wife actually, with one last thing. At my last law firm I worked for there was this woman. She was young (early 30's), quite hot, and VERY healthy. She went to the gym every lunch break. Well, she had one child with her husband, then a year later a second. So one day, a few months after coming back to work from maternity leave, she goes to the gym and collapses while working out and goes into a coma. 2 weeks later she died. That's right, she died - from an anuerism or embolism or something to that effect. She never smoked, did drugs, or drank heavily. I also had a friend I gre up with since kindergarten who never did any of that stuff and died at 20 years old from the same thing - blood vessel in the brain exploding.


Same thing happened to my favorite uncle- he was the kind of guy who loved life, loved his wife, loved to travel and have a good time.. He was on vacation in puerto rico and went scuba diving, and has a burst blood vessel hundreds of feet underwater. Went instantly.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll take my chances.
Don't inhale and don't worry about it.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I am convinced that if I keep smoking cigars and drinking scotch that I am going to die someday!

:drum:


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

i like to quote the Great Gretzky, cigar smoking is an an
adult decision....so the kids get it right.
that said, my grandfather smoked cigars
10 to 15 a day, he quit when he ws 90, and then
lived to be 99 yrs old. and i miss him everyday.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> If I'm gonna die, which we all will eventually, I might as well die happy!


Amen to that brother.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I was smoking a cigar while mowing the lawn (on tractor) hit a bump and inhaled...damn near knoked me off the tractor.........

Im taking my chances, cause the good (relaxing and slowing down a little while imbibing in the stick)

And the bad (everything thats been mentioned)

I am sure I will not die while excercisong...y'all can figure out why :cowboyic9:


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Hermit said:


> I'll take my chances.
> Don't inhale and don't worry about it.


Exactly how I go about it. Well said.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Warren said:


> My doctor says a cigar a day won't kill you. I didn't tell him I smoke 3 or 4.


That's nice...my medical provider treats smoking "occasional cigar" like regular tobacco use and marks it in your file, and then chastises you for it.

I am just going to tell them I stopped smoking at all next time I go, so they take it out of my records. I don't need that Big Brother bull***.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

i really don't think of this really. because you have a better chance in dieing in an car accident or other ways that you have no control of. You mite as well enjoy life and not worry about it. Since everyone is going to die eventually So mite as well enjoy life to the fullest. 

At least that how i think of it.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

5point0 said:


> I was smoking a cigar while mowing the lawn (on tractor) hit a bump and inhaled...damn near knoked me off the tractor.........


I laughed when I read that because i remember when i accidentally did that i was at a cigar bar...and i tried my hardest not to cough because i was so embarrassed, and i did not cough at all...but man i was in pain


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I only smoke 2-3 cigars a month now that the weather is cold, and during the summer months I only smoke maybe 5-6 a month. In the back of my mind I still worry about the adverse health affects, considering my grandmother is a chain smoker with emphysema but still smokes to this very day.

The way I look at it is, you can die any day at any time from the strangest of things. Everything in excess can kill you, moderation is the key to enjoying anything in life.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

I found this article by mistake, i was looking at this site and reading other articles about cigars and clicked on this link - cigars vs cigarettes health but it goes into more depth about health of cigars smoking, the end summary is basically what everyone says but it is an interesting article nonetheless

cigar science ￼


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

denarok said:


> I found this article by mistake, i was looking at this site and reading other articles about cigars and clicked on this link - cigars vs cigarettes health but it goes into more depth about health of cigars smoking, the end summary is basically what everyone says but it is an interesting article nonetheless
> 
> cigar science ￼


Interesting article. I usually smoke one cigar per day, except for Friday, Saturday and Sunday -- I play golf on most of those days and probably average four per day, plus a boatload of alcohol! Sometimes on the weekend when I overdo it, my lower lip (on the inside) and inside of my mouth gets aggravated -- like a burn you get with microwave pizza! That makes me wonder if a "cigar holder" -- something like the wooden things on Tampa Nugget Jewels, might ease the pain. And, perhaps mitigate the contact of tars and such directly with your mouth. Don't even know if anyone sells those things these days?


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

Why live and not enjoy life? Almost everything is bad for you in someones opinion, Cigars, Scotch, Rum and some of the other fun things might just make you enjoy life a lot more and thus live longer!!


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

scottwpreston said:


> Why live and not enjoy life? Almost everything is bad for you in someones opinion, Cigars, Scotch, Rum and some of the other fun things might just make you enjoy life a lot more and thus live longer!!


I promise I can still live and enjoy life and never touch another tobacco or alcohol product -- if it came to that choice! LOL! But, I think I would feel considerably better about my chances of not getting mouth or gum cancer if I avoided blistering my lips and gums every other weekend. I found a site, Tobacco Barn, that sells Cigar Holders -- would probably raise some eyebrows in my golfing group, but I might try it. I love smoking cigars and playing golf! Everything in moderation, some wise man/woman said.

I was discussing these "risk" issues with one of my sons about a month ago, he said "Dad, at your age, you could put a spoonful of lead paint on your hi-fiber cereal every morning and it would not affect your mortality one iota!" Cracks me up! What is an "iota" anyway?


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

denarok said:


> I found this article by mistake, i was looking at this site and reading other articles about cigars and clicked on this link - cigars vs cigarettes health but it goes into more depth about health of cigars smoking, the end summary is basically what everyone says but it is an interesting article nonetheless
> 
> cigar science ￼


Very intersting read.
I would guess based on this article and others I have seen that for me, the risk is minimal. I fall off any chart I see. As much as I enjoy them, I only smoke 2 to 3 a month.
Usually too busy to take a hour every day, and unless I can truely relax and enjoy it, I would rather wait until I have the time to sit back.

Thanks


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

denarok said:


> I found this article by mistake, i was looking at this site and reading other articles about cigars and clicked on this link - cigars vs cigarettes health but it goes into more depth about health of cigars smoking, the end summary is basically what everyone says but it is an interesting article nonetheless
> 
> cigar science ￼


Thanks for sharing this article with us.

Yeah I tend to smoke about 1 cigar every other day. But after getting all my homework and other things done I feel so relaxed and I am in a great mood.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I have just been waiting for death since I retired from both jobs, so at this point it makes no difference to me. LOL

I do not plan on suffering, and have enough stuff(Plus I still have things that I received in the military that is not talked about to take in case you do not want to be captured. 

I will go that way, so at this point I am not concerned. I have never smoked a cigarrette in my life, and only occassional have something to drink. I need to lose weight, and feel a general deteriation. 

So my one cigar a day, that has turned into the last three months to a 2 to 3 a day smoke, is not concerning me. 

Not being grusome, I look at things realistically and with no fear. Sorrow, but no fear. I have no children who depend on me anymore, and my better half is a strong woman. Shes a teacher but can barely add or subtract and that is my only worry,(thank goodness the age of her students cant add or subtract either) someone to keep the house books for her. 

Respectfrully Jerry


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Im more worried about you guys who can't find more than 2-3 hours a month to relax and smoke a cigar. The last thing you should worry about is cigar smoking. Stress is going to be the bigger killer for you poor guys. I make sure I find some time for myself every day. Even with twin seven year old's, Work and a wife. Life is to short not to.
Brian


----------



## NineTenSooted (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmmmm.....a very interesting article indeed....and to think I was going to ask a question that the article covered.


----------



## U2adam!!! (Sep 28, 2009)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> Im more worried about you guys who can't find more than 2-3 hours a month to relax and smoke a cigar. The last thing you should worry about is cigar smoking. Stress is going to be the bigger killer for you poor guys. I make sure I find some time for myself every day. Even with twin seven year old's, Work and a wife. Life is to short not to.
> Brian


Yes, I like your philosophy. A little 'me' time (or is it 'you' time?) goes a long way.

Tim


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> Im more worried about you guys who can't find more than 2-3 hours a month to relax and smoke a cigar. The last thing you should worry about is cigar smoking. Stress is going to be the bigger killer for you poor guys. I make sure I find some time for myself every day. Even with twin seven year old's, Work and a wife. Life is to short not to.
> Brian


LOL.... You are probably right about that.


----------



## jimbyjoe (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, hope you don't mind my late reply.
I've only been having cigars for the past 6 months, usually 2, maybe 3 a week though with the Christmas break I was having one everyday. Oh and they are usually "small". I've never had anything bigger than a Montecristo Petit Tubo.
Of course my main concern with smoking them is the "risk" of various cancers; over here the anti-smoking advertising is massive. But as many of you have said, there are many other substances/food that can do as much damage. I have several friends whose weight is morbidly obese due to drinking  sugar-laden cola. And if you go for the diet versions, the artificial sweeteners (chemicals) are supposedly carcinogenic or at least can do things to your head. Too much fat will clog your arteries. A bloke at work had a heart attack on Christmas day; why? He was a habitual alcoholic and smoked a pack of cigarETTES a day for a few decades. He's having a bypass tomorow.

As long as I am keeping my cigar quota under control, and for my own benefit, don't get addicted to them, I don't see any problem with moderate smoking. I'm 32, and have never smoked a cigarette. Whoops, sorry, one. Though I would be keen to hear of any side effects, small or great, that others here have had from casual smoking.


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

jimbyjoe said:


> Wow, hope you don't mind my late reply.
> I've only been having cigars for the past 6 months, usually 2, maybe 3 a week though with the Christmas break I was having one everyday. Oh and they are usually "small". I've never had anything bigger than a Montecristo Petit Tubo.
> Of course my main concern with smoking them is the "risk" of various cancers; over here the anti-smoking advertising is massive. But as many of you have said, there are many other substances/food that can do as much damage. I have several friends whose weight is morbidly obese due to drinking sugar-laden cola. And if you go for the diet versions, the artificial sweeteners (chemicals) are supposedly carcinogenic or at least can do things to your head. Too much fat will clog your arteries. A bloke at work had a heart attack on Christmas day; why? He was a habitual alcoholic and smoked a pack of cigarETTES a day for a few decades. He's having a bypass tomorow.
> 
> As long as I am keeping my cigar quota under control, and for my own benefit, don't get addicted to them, I don't see any problem with moderate smoking. I'm 32, and have never smoked a cigarette. Whoops, sorry, one. Though I would be keen to hear of any side effects, small or great, that others here have had from casual smoking.


My grandfather smoked all his life and lived to be 99 yrs old.
I also smoke 2 or 3 a week. The least of the vices. Smoke on my friend.


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

I smoke cigars because they are delicious. They help me relax, there good for my mental health and they are much cheaper than a psychiatrist. As others have mentioned, stress will likely kill far more people than smoking a few cigars ever would. It may be that the relaxation I receive from smoking cigars far outweigh the health risks and that by smoking cigars I may actually live longer than if I didn't. There's no hard data to support this but it's worth considering. I think you can indulge in just about anything you want as long as it's in moderation. JMTC.


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

BigDaddyJ said:


> I smoke cigars because they are delicious. They help me relax, there good for my mental health and they are much cheaper than a psychiatrist. As others have mentioned, stress will likely kill far more people than smoking a few cigars ever would. It may be that the relaxation I receive from smoking cigars far outweigh the health risks and that by smoking cigars I may actually live longer than if I didn't. There's no hard data to support this but it's worth considering. I think you can indulge in just about anything you want as long as it's in moderation. JMTC.


Well said, i agree 100%.


----------



## Motoracer (Mar 12, 2006)

I haven't been active here in years due to concern about this. My curiosity has brought me back over here to see if any new articles have been released in regards to health risks and light cigar smoking (less than 4 per month). I am really glad that I found this thread, especially the wikipedia!

I now feel pretty bad that I threw away all of my cigars, and gave my humidor away. At least I kept 20+ lighters :-/

Thank you guys!

-Kyle


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I gave up on the heatlh aspect considering what I breathe for air (living near chicago). I guess it also depends on what your definition of "unhealthy" is. If doing something unhealthy brings you closer to death, then I suppose every breathe is one step closer to your last so maybe you shop stop that to?

Good luck!


----------



## tank69 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just made a trip to my doctor, I have to have hernia surgery. At any rate, I checked off that I smoke cigars. The dr. was going over my answers and asked me, "you don't smoke cigarettes"? I said, "only cigars, is that a problem"?? He said, "No, only if you smoke cigarettes would I require you to have a further pre-surgery tests". So I said, "Are you saying that cigar smoking is safer than cigarettes"? He told me the following, "I wouldn't admit this to everyone, but if you have to smoke anything, a cigar is a much better choice....and that's all I'll say".

I've never so much as even tried a cigarette, so I don't know what the taste is like, nor will I...just my personal choice.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

denarok said:


> I am curious and was trying to find information online and could not find too much.
> 
> I was trying to convince my wife that cigar smoking is a lot safer then when i was a cigarette smoker, because I am not inhaling, and she said what is the difference, when you are smoking that much more in that big cigar you are getting so much more dangerous stuff in your system.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if someone already posted this or not, because I only read this OP.

My girlfriend and I were in a Chinese buffet the other night, and they had the radio on. The announcer (sounded like John Tesh, but idunno for sure) started going off about studies done on pipes and cigars, so there may be some new information out there. Here's what he said (paraphrased): "Pipe smokers have lower instances of lung disease, but are more likely to get cancer of the gums, mouth, throat, or esophagus." And then he said (and I love this, because he said it like it really meant something), "..and cigars have as much or more tobacco in them than an entire pack of cigarettes! Think about _that_, people!" Um...yeah. An entire pack of cigarettes _without_ the 599 additives, moron.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> I'm not sure if someone already posted this or not, because I only read this OP.
> 
> My girlfriend and I were in a Chinese buffet the other night, and they had the radio on. The announcer (sounded like John Tesh, but idunno for sure) started going off about studies done on pipes and cigars, so there may be some new information out there. Here's what he said (paraphrased): "Pipe smokers have lower instances of lung disease, but are more likely to get cancer of the gums, mouth, throat, or esophagus." And then he said (and I love this, because he said it like it really meant something), "..and cigars have as much or more tobacco in them than an entire pack of cigarettes! Think about _that_, people!" Um...yeah. An entire pack of cigarettes _without_ the 599 additives, moron.


 Seems he is that short sighted that he would need a seeing eye dog to find his own ass methinks!


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Motoracer said:


> I haven't been active here in years due to concern about this. My curiosity has brought me back over here to see if any new articles have been released in regards to health risks and light cigar smoking (less than 4 per month). I am really glad that I found this thread, especially the wikipedia!
> 
> I now feel pretty bad that I threw away all of my cigars, and gave my humidor away. At least I kept 20+ lighters ]
> 
> ...


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

What about the value of a happy life? Would you rather have a shorter happier life or a longer not as happy life?


----------



## Motoracer (Mar 12, 2006)

Stink - Yes, I made a mistake. I know I had Montecristo White, a few CAO Italias and Brazils, Fuente short story, etc. :-(


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

After smoking cigarettes for 13 years, I can tell you Cigars are WAY better for you. I started smoking when i was 16. I quit last year when I was 28. 29 now, and in last 10 months i had 2 cigarettes (new years eve, just to see if i would still like it. WELL I DIDN'T thank God). Same new years eve a friend offered me a Cuban stick. That's how I got into cigars. Now I smoke 1 a day, at night after kid is asleep and all. Usually with a glass of scotch. 2 a day on a weekend, but sometimes 1.

Anyways, like everyone else said... live your life and don't worry about it man! Since I quit smoking cigarettes my heart stopped going all bezerk on me (I had those rapid heart beats attacks once every few weeks, that's gone now as far as I can tell). I don't stink as much, so wife is happy. I can breath again. Don't get soar throat and sinus crap as much.


----------



## evan (Aug 20, 2009)

I have to ask, for those of you who smoke indoors/in a lounge, are you not pretty much inhaling anyway? The smoke produced from say....4 people smoking cigars is alot of second hand smoke. 

I understand there are ventilation systems but it still seems like you would be inhaling alot of smoke for a long period of time (1 hour AT LEAST) where as most cigarette smokers would not be subjected to their own smoke for that long. 

Just something I was wondering about....


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> and cigars have as much or more tobacco in them than an entire pack of cigarettes! Think about _that_, people!"


This is the kind of thing that reeeeally gets me worked up - short sightedness!!! And it's rampant in today's society. People that spew nonsense, they take one bit of real info and forget every other damn variable that lends to a quite different than expected outcome.

Sure cigars have a ton of tobacco and probably more nicotine than a pack of cigarettes. But there are several factors that make them much milder than cigarettes:

1. We don't inhale them
2. A large amount of that tobacco simply burns away to the air, we don't puff them non-stop from start to finish do we!? We take a puff, then like a minute later take another. Sometimes a little more often but whatever.
3. I only smoke outdoors and avoid the secondhand smoke as much as possible
4. Nicotine is absorbed substantially less though the mouth than through the lungs.

I can say that when I was a non-smoker I was drinking with friends and had a cigarette to try it out. With only 2-3 drags I threw up. I have never witnessed that from a non-smoker trying a few puffs from a cigar, so obviously there is a huge difference.

A bit OT, but this whole spate of ignorance reminds me of another thing I read that chapped my ass (heh, I like that expression). I saw an article on the Tesla zero emission electric car. Well in the posts underneath from readers some total asshat wrote, "Oh yeah zero emissions... but what about at the factory making the electricity!?" like he was some clever genius. Yeah we all know there are still emissions producing the electricity, but that does not mean it isn't a better alternative to oil. He forgets the degree of emissions released drilling deep down into the Earth's crust to GET the oil, the emissions in TRANSPORTING the crude to the refinement facilities, the emissions REFINING the oil, and the emissions shipping the oil to the pumps!! People are so damn shortsighted at times it's rather angering :???:.

@Kyle - Stop worrying so much and just enjoy your cigars! 4 cigars a month will not do anything to you.

Rev.


----------



## Motoracer (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the great information and insight Rev. On a side note, my company has owned the Tesla Roadster..neat little car


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Its quite simple for me... I work in one of NY States worst maximum prisons. I love smoking cigars, anything that can happen to me from those delicious stogies is nothing compared to what Ive seen and will see in my career, so smoke on!


----------



## tank69 (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't some of these people realize that cigarette toacco is basically staurated with other chemicals that make it "bad"? Inhale or not, it's WHAT you inhale!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Rev2010 said:


> Sure cigars have a ton of tobacco and probably more nicotine than a pack of cigarettes. But there are several factors that make them much milder than cigarettes:


I think you can add lower nicotine to your list, actually. I've read online within the last week or so that cigars have a lower comparative level of nicotine due to the curing and aging process. I can't remember the source, nor do I know if it's true, but it's worth looking into.



Rev2010 said:


> I can say that when I was a non-smoker I was drinking with friends and had a cigarette to try it out. With only 2-3 drags I threw up. I have never witnessed that from a non-smoker trying a few puffs from a cigar, so obviously there is a huge difference.


Well...maybe a White Owl.


----------

